

This animated map shows how religion spread across the world - humbertomn
https://www.facebook.com/businessinsider/videos/10152949760834071/

======
luckyno13
Here is a non-facebook link - [http://www.businessinsider.com/map-shows-how-
religion-spread...](http://www.businessinsider.com/map-shows-how-religion-
spread-around-the-world-2015-6)

~~~
junto
Also thanks from me. Can the URL be changed to the source?

~~~
humbertomn
Unfortunately not, after 1 hour, I can't edit it anymore. The facebook URL
does not require login, tho :)

------
Mikeb85
Interesting, kind of inaccurate, and omits many belief systems. Also doesn't
show the various interactions between religions, derivatives, etc... The
easiest and most canonical examples would be how Mesopotamian (ie.
Sumerian/Babylonian) religion influenced Judaism and Islam, or how Proto-Indo-
European religion influenced northern European, Hindu and near-eastern
religions.

~~~
empath75
I think a more narrowly focused one that tracked 'furthest reach' rather than
state religion would be more interesting.. like watching the near east from,
say 2000-bc to 600 AD only... seeing the persians sweep through with
zoroastrianism, then alexander with greek philosophy, then the romans, and
buddhist and hindu missionaries, and so on..

------
mkagenius
Nice! Would be interesting to see population numbers along side it.

------
fennecfoxen
WTB: the East/West Schism, Protestantism, Sunni/Shiite, and maybe a few of the
different types of Buddhism.

------
DrinkWater
incredibly inaccurate.

~~~
fit2rule
How so?

~~~
anthonybsd
One problem I spotted was this: Mongol Empire seems to be shown as being Islam
while in reality it was multiple religions with Buddhism being the prevalent
one.

~~~
empath75
As well as nestorian christian.

